# Attaching glass lid on rimless tank



## hamato (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm planning to put a lid on my 12g Long so I don't need to top it up everyday. I had bought some acrylic clips (similar to this) from ebay but one broke apart at the joint causing me to lose faith in their design. Does anyone know if there exist metal clips or something a bit more sturdy? There is another design that seems to have no joints but it is plastic so I have my doubts there as well. I was planning on only supporting the glass from the ends so it would have to be pretty strong.

Edit: I found these from ebay that may work, though not in 5mm thickness. I guess they are kind of ugly compared to the clear ones though.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Just 3d print some with clear ABS filament. You can customize it to have better support. Or just form your own with a heat gun and a strip of acrylic.


----------



## hamato (Jun 7, 2008)

This does seem like such a simple thing to make. If I can't find something that works I may do that. For something this cheap though I'd rather just buy it if it exists.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

i've seen a couple people's tanks with these acrylic glass top holders but i think they might be ADA specific because they both have ADA tanks and the clips fit perfectly with the glass. might be worth looking into


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

The ADA metal clips are perfect, but really hard to find because ADA doesn't usually sell them separately, only with their tanks.

I know the ones in the OP's final link are available in 5mm size, because I've seen others who have them, but have not managed to locate a source.

The uglier, larger plastic ones ("another design") work fine and are quite sturdy, but they're just not all that attractive.

All comes down to what you want to pay: If you go to a metalworking shop, you could have some made to your specs quite easily, since it's just simple bent metal tabs... but I have no idea what it would cost. Use Aluminum or 316 Stainless. Presumably not too much money since there's hardly any material needed, but labor costs.


----------



## hamato (Jun 7, 2008)

So I found the 5mm metal ones here but that's going to run me probably $35 cdn. Alternatively I could get the ebay 6mm ones and glue some acrylic to one side to give them a snug fit.. hmm.


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

Or. . . forget the clips and cut the top piece of glass the same size as the outside dimensions of the tank. Then use small silicone bumpers on it in the corners to have it sit on the tank. If you have the glass company polish the edges it makes for a really nice look. I think this is how the Eheim Aquastyle Nano tank tops are set up. Doing this with plastic will warp eventually so I wouldn't go that route. A creative glass person could even make your filter or airline cut-outs and drill a feeding hole.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ That can work, although you always have to be careful around the top and it could be knocked into the tank, potentially damaging the scape or the critters, if that happened. (I'm less worried about ME doing something like that than a guest at a party, but if your tank is in a more protected location, that may be less of a concern for you.)

Glass is easy enough to cut yourself. Knocking out a corner to allow lily pipes through is easy, too. Drilling and sawing is considerably less easy. (and costs a lot more if you have a glass shop do it)


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

currently OOS, ETA 2 to 3 weeks, but here you go guys. should be what you're after.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure where in Canada you are, but a store in TO carries these
http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=OS&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=lidh

Bump:


hamato said:


> So I found the 5mm metal ones here but that's going to run me probably $35 cdn. Alternatively I could get the ebay 6mm ones and glue some acrylic to one side to give them a snug fit.. hmm.


If you get the 6 mm metal ones , there is no need for any spacer as they can be slightly over bent for a snug fit ( I did it)


----------



## adamfish (Feb 3, 2015)

Glass cut slightly larger than the top, then put some sort of stopper on each corner OUTSIDE the tank rim, and it will not fall in.

That was my plan unroll I bought a 40b yesterday.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

adamfish said:


> Glass cut slightly larger than the top, then put some sort of stopper on each corner OUTSIDE the tank rim, and it will not fall in.
> 
> That was my plan unroll I bought a 40b yesterday.


Only if it's perfectly placed. It's always possible for glass to fall in at an angle. And stoppers on the outside edge seem line an ... inelegant ... solution.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

You would have to be a lot more careful with it, but if you cut the lid to pretty much exactly the outside dimensions of the tank, and then set the stoppers just inside, it would probably work the same way, without giving the tank a funny outline.

I'm too damned clumsy to try something like that myself, though.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

lochaber said:


> You would have to be a lot more careful with it, but if you cut the lid to pretty much exactly the outside dimensions of the tank, and then set the stoppers just inside, it would probably work the same way, without giving the tank a funny outline.
> 
> I'm too damned clumsy to try something like that myself, though.


I think you just described exactly what regular glass top hangers do.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I would love to find some ADA style ones

I am about to cover about 7 nano tanks


----------



## adamfish (Feb 3, 2015)

Would look fine imo, could make them clear and use clear silicone. No way could it fall in at an angle since the opposite corner would prevent it.

It would only have to be cut say 1/4" larger.


----------

